# Bowtech destroyer draw weight



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

JHuff said:


> Can anyone tell me if the bowtech destroyer has an adjustable draw weight. I just bought one a couple weeks ago and they told me its not adjustable


deffinatly adjustable...who said it was not?


----------



## flyboy9994 (Sep 27, 2010)

It is adjustable by 10 lbs. Check your limb sticker: If it says 70 lbs. then you can adjust it anywhere from 70 down to 60. If the sticker says 60 lbs. then you can adjust anywhere between 60 and 50 lbs. The bow is most efficient set at max draw for the bow. Also, make sure you DO NOT shoot it with the draw weight bolts all the way tight. Tighten them down and then back off 1/4 of a turn.


----------

